# Peter Martyr Vermigli on baptism and circumcision agreeing in substance



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 21, 2022)

But how great a nearness there is between both these kinds of Sacraments, _Paul_ seemeth hereby to teach, in that he putteth the names of the one, for the names of the other, and maketh them common to both. For in the. 10. chapter of the first epistle to the _Corinth._ he affirmeth, _that the Elders were baptised, and had one and the same spiritual meat, and one and the same spiritual drink, which we now have._ And on the other side, to the _Colossians,_ he calleth our Baptism, Circumcision.

For he saith: _that we are circumcised in Christ, but yet with a circumcision not made with hands, by putting of the body of the sins of the flesh._ In which place he ascribeth unto circumcision, the putting of sins. But they think that this maketh against us, which is red in the viii chapter to the _Hebrews,_ where it is written: _In that that he saith now, he hath abolished_ _that which was before. But that which is abolished and waxen old, is even at hand to vanish away._ Of these words they conclude, that the old testament is utterly abolished.

Which thing (say they) could not be possible, if the substance thereof were one, and the same with the substance of the new. But these men ought to have considered, that the substance of the old Testament is not abolished. Indeed ceremonies are abolished as touching the outward signs: howbeit the signification of then abideth the self same that it was. Judicial precepts also, although in our days they be not all had in use, yet the sum and principal scope of them, is still retained, namely, that sins should be punished, and justice preserved in commonwealths. But the sense and observation of moral precepts, remaineth still perfect & whole: although they no more either accuse, or condemn the conscience, to the destruction of the elect.

For the reference, see Peter Martyr Vermigli on baptism and circumcision agreeing in substance.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Northern Crofter (Jul 21, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> But how great a nearness there is between both these kinds of Sacraments, _Paul_ seemeth hereby to teach, in that he putteth the names of the one, for the names of the other, and maketh them common to both. For in the. 10. chapter of the first epistle to the _Corinth._ he affirmeth, _that the Elders were baptised, and had one and the same spiritual meat, and one and the same spiritual drink, which we now have._ And on the other side, to the _Colossians,_ he calleth our Baptism, Circumcision.
> 
> For he saith: _that we are circumcised in Christ, but yet with a circumcision not made with hands, by putting of the body of the sins of the flesh._ In which place he ascribeth unto circumcision, the putting of sins. But they think that this maketh against us, which is red in the viii chapter to the _Hebrews,_ where it is written: _In that that he saith now, he hath abolished_ _that which was before. But that which is abolished and waxen old, is even at hand to vanish away._ Of these words they conclude, that the old testament is utterly abolished.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this brief yet excellent exposition of what is so succinctly stated in the Confession: "The sacraments of the Old Testament, in regard of the spiritual things thereby signified and exhibited, were, for substance, the same with those of the New" (27.5).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## semperveritas (Jul 22, 2022)

What source of PMV is this from?


----------



## JH (Jul 22, 2022)

semperveritas said:


> What source of PMV is this from?


Peter Martyr Vermigli, _Most learned and fruitful commentaries of D. Peter Martir Vermilius Florentine, professor of divinity in the school of Tigure, upon the Epistle of S. Paul to the Romanes wherein are diligently [and] most profitably entreated all such matters and chief common places of religion touched in the same Epistle. With a table of all the common places and expositions upon divers places of the scriptures, and also an index to find all the principal matters contained in the same,_ trans. Henry Billingsley (London: John Day, 1568), p. 82.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 23, 2022)

semperveritas said:


> What source of PMV is this from?



The link was not working in the OP for some reason. Jerrod has already given you the reference, but try this link in case you need it again: 


https://reformedcovenanter.wordpres...ptism-and-circumcision-agreeing-in-substance/


----------

